# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Gary England

## Tydude

TheLostOgle: We have learned via the Ogle Mole Network that Gary England is being reassigned with in Griffin. His on air duties end on August 30th.

----------


## BoulderSooner

wow

----------


## OKCisOK4me

So he's gonna be a storm chaser now?! I think that would be an awesome upgrade for the GEDG!

----------


## Tydude

i think we won't see him on air anymore probably doing some behind the scenes stuff

----------


## Tydude

Breaking News: Gary England is leaving Channel 9? | The Lost Ogle




> Here’s the email the Griffin Communications CEO David Griffin just sent to company staff:
> We wanted you to be the first to know that our own Gary England has been named to a new role with Griffin Communications in September.
> 
> Gary is an Oklahoma icon and the impact that he has had on our state and the field of meteorology is unparalleled. Since joining News 9 forty-one years ago, this Seiling native has revolutionized severe weather systems and coverage not only in Oklahoma but around the globe. When you see television weather, you are seeing the results of Gary’s work.
> 
> Throughout his career, Gary has relentlessly pursued the goal of improved systems and warnings; all for the safety of Oklahomans. He has never hesitated in his quest and we are all safer because of his hard work. Gary’s experience and dedication is unmatched and we feel much better knowing that he will be watching out for us. Gary will always be a part of the News 9 family.
> 
> After his on air duties end on August 30, Gary will assume the new role within Griffin Communications as Vice President for Corporate Relations and Weather Development. Gary’s mission in this role will be to continue to improve and develop enhanced weather systems and procedures to help keep Oklahomans safe.
> 
> ...

----------


## SoonerDave

Sounds like CH 9's weather is about to be come the "House of Payne."

....I know...but I figured _someone_ would do it.....so why not beat everyone to the punch...

----------


## SoonerDave

This is really a huge "changing of the guard" in Oklahoma weather media. Those of us around OKC long enough will remember Gary's start back on radio station KTOK as their staff meteorologist back in the early 70's before he moved to KWTV. We're talking 40 years here, whether you like him or not. That's a huge impact to have on the media in any capacity.

----------


## zookeeper

WOW. We knew it was coming, but I didn't expect it so soon. SoonerDave is right, this is a  bigtime shake-up.

----------


## Tydude

Gary England Named Vice President At Griffin Communications - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports | ITS OFFICIAL NEWS 9 JUST ANNOUNCED IT

----------


## TaoMaas

Okay...that does it.  I'm taking Ch. 9's story about the coming end of times a lot more seriously now.

----------


## kevinpate

I know some, perhaps many, differ, but I've long preferred Gary and TV9's weather to the other channels.  Guess I'll just have to join okctalk's team venture once this time next month rolls around.

----------


## adaniel

> Sounds like CH 9's weather is about to be come the "House of Payne."
> 
> ....I know...but I figured _someone_ would do it.....so why not beat everyone to the punch...


I still think it's a mistake to put David Payne as head meteorologist. This past storm season has shown him to not be "cool under pressure" and does not have the composure to not be chasing. 

Also, him and Val Castor are probably going to throw down and fight one of these days.

----------


## Tydude

> I still think it's a mistake to put David Payne as head meteorologist. This past storm season has shown him to not be "cool under pressure" and does not have the composure to not be chasing. 
> 
> Also, him and Val Castor are probably going to throw down and fight one of these days.


Its going to be David News 9 says that David will do 4,5,6 and 10 starting in September

----------


## Jim Kyle

And that's going to be Payne-ful to watch...

----------


## bluedogok

Payne may be better in the studio away from the excitement of being in the middle of the storm....or maybe not.

----------


## ljbab728

> Payne may be better in the studio away from the excitement of being in the middle of the storm....or maybe not.


He was never better when he was on the morning KFOR show.

----------


## Mel

This is like assigning Santa Claus to take charge of Easter. I'm old and set in my ways. I want Gary England to due weather untill he croaks on camera. I don't know if this is a promotion or a demotion.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I think Micheal Armstrong would be the best, but thats just me.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I think Micheal Armstrong would be the best, but thats just me.


Yes, I was truly payned upon knowing that I'd have to flip away from News9 in the future just to watch the weather.  Dude sniffs his own poo too much and thinks it smells good, lol.

----------


## Gene

That's a bummer. Gary was always the voice of reason in an increasingly chaotic race to prove ones ability to portray panic on the air. Don't get me wrong, storms are dangerous, but the last few years it's been 'who can best yell newly invented terminology at the audience with the most concern to instill maximum fear'. 

I get most of my weather from news9.com. They've got the best storm tracker options. I don't watch local evening news anymore, but Gary was legend. I've forgotten dozens of anchors and sportscasters, but I'll never forget Gary. Hope he gets more money and less work out of this VP position.

----------


## Charlie40

David will probabbly have someone manning the station during severe weather while he is out tracking the storms. I cant see him giving that up. Especially with the decked out truck channel 9 gave him this past storm season.

----------


## venture

> David will probabbly have someone manning the station during severe weather while he is out tracking the storms. I cant see him giving that up. Especially with the decked out truck channel 9 gave him this past storm season.


That's my feeling. I think we will see Michael be the lead on storm coverage and David in the field. The problem is though there really isn't much quality to the supporting cast behind Michael. Matt Mahler just comes across as too timid and yellow. Nick Bender is an arrogant punk - but he's been like that since my friends have known him at Penn State.

----------


## OKCTalker

The more hysterical the delivery - whether it be from the studio, ground vehicle or helicopter - the faster I'm changing the channel. 

When things turn dangerous, I need current, accurate information so I can take the action that's best for me. Starting September 1 that's going to be from Venture on this board, and whatever chat he's participating in.

----------


## warreng88

What are the chances we can lure Rick Mitchell back into town?

----------


## Of Sound Mind

> What are the chances we can lure Rick Mitchell back into town?


About the same as a forecast for snow within the next 7 days.

----------


## Tydude

> What are the chances we can lure Rick Mitchell back into town?


slim to none

----------


## venture

> The more hysterical the delivery - whether it be from the studio, ground vehicle or helicopter - the faster I'm changing the channel. 
> 
> When things turn dangerous, I need current, accurate information so I can take the action that's best for me. Starting September 1 that's going to be from Venture on this board, and whatever chat he's participating in.


Yeah I'm a bit concerned if the Payne hype machine completely transforms KWTV. We'll see. It sounds like Gary might still step in front of the camera on severe weather days, so we'll see.

I guess I need to start figuring out the chat room situation more now. LOL  ScribbleLive is quoting me stupidly high rates based on the traffic we do.

----------


## Charlie40

Then maybe David will clean out the dead wood so to speak before next seasons severe weather starts and have a top notch team put together.

----------


## Mel

It did indeed say in the paper this morning that he will jump back in front of the camera when things turn dicey. That's good to know.

----------


## BrettM2

I've always liked David Payne.  I'm really hoping that as Chief, he'll reign in some of that hype that has permeated Channel 4 and 9.  I went with Damon Lane this storm season, I think more people will do the same if he can't calm down a bit.

----------


## kelroy55

> What are the chances we can lure Rick Mitchell back into town?


I watch him here in DFW and he's got it made...  Hot and humid everyday with a 15% chance of rain. Not sure why they even have the weather down here.

----------


## Anonymous.

OKC pays in weather drama.

Dallas pays in weather money.

----------


## Tydude

> It did indeed say in the paper this morning that he will jump back in front of the camera when things turn dicey. That's good to know.


this is what Gary says about him doing Severe storms this is from his FB page   


> At the end of August I will no longer be forecasting and doing severe weather. Sorry. Love ya all. But I will still be at News9 but in a different role.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Yeah I'm a bit concerned if the Payne hype machine completely transforms KWTV. We'll see. It sounds like Gary might still step in front of the camera on severe weather days, so we'll see.
> 
> I guess I need to start figuring out the chat room situation more now. LOL  ScribbleLive is quoting me stupidly high rates based on the traffic we do.


I'll be chipping in, Venture.  I was going to do that back around tornado time but you had shifted to asking us to click on ads to help others.  Darn classy of you.

----------


## Larry OKC

I'm sorry, but David Payne is a goofball. He was somewhat restrained on channel 4 but after their morning newscast when they would shift the team from 4 to their sister UHF station, he was insane. That was always confusing seeing channel 4's people on the other station (even think they would have the channel 4 graphics up). Just as when you see an ad for NBC on one of their sister cable networks.

----------


## Mel

No Gary at all in severe weather! Don't know if I like that idea at all. He is the Oklahoma King of Weather. In a few years the movie "Twister" will lose it's nostalgic kick for us Okies.

----------


## boscorama

We used to go tornado hunting before the days of live tornadoes on multiple channels. TV storm chasers are living our dream (sort of). We get excited, which probably explains our tolerance for the antics of excited weather people.

----------


## zookeeper

> I watch him here in DFW and he's got it made...  Hot and humid everyday with a 15% chance of rain. Not sure why they even have the weather down here.


He's set to take the biggest job in DFW weather when the guy who has been the Gary England of Dallas steps down. It's all a done deal for Rick. $$$$

----------


## SoonerDave

> He's set to take the biggest job in DFW weather when the guy who has been the Gary England of Dallas steps down. It's all a done deal for Rick. $$$$


HE could probably buy himself a tornado to rip through an unpopulated area of DFW just to get exclusive coverage  :Smile:

----------


## TheSocialGadfly

This is how one should act while filming a tornado.  How is it that this amateur storm chaser (I presume) can maintain his cool while capturing on camera the tornado that struck Moore, and yet David Payne loses his mind every time at the slightest circulation?

Moore, OK Tornado - May 20, 2013 - YouTube

----------


## Anonymous.

You can't really compare amateur videos like that with a veteran met who is chasing live on air for a tv station. Payne has to relay live information fluently and quickly to save lives. Nobody is listening to these amatuers as they describe a few shingles falling out of the sky.

Yes it can be toned down a bit, but when it is your job to get information out promptly on a life/death situation - the way you handle it is completely different.

----------


## Jim Kyle

That is possibly the best report and coverage I've yet seen. And I speak as one who chased storms back in the mid-50s, worked closely with the weather bureau, and helped develop some of the real-time video links from chase vehicles. I agree with the comment on the site that the TV folk should learn from this how to act during a crisis!

----------


## Jim Kyle

> You can't really compare amateur videos like that with a veteran met who is chasing live on air for a tv station.


Did you note that this was done by a NSSL researcher? I wouldn't consider those folk to be as "amateur" as the TV presenters...

One of the first rules drilled into a would-be military officer (regardless of service branch) is the importance of at least appearing to remain cool, calm, and confident during any crisis situation. On-air hysteria only leads to panic and irrational behavior on the part of the audience -- as witness the fact of the "get underground" advice during a later storm causing an entire extended family to take refuge in a storm sewer, where most of them drowned...

----------


## TheSocialGadfly

> Did you note that this was done by a NSSL researcher? I wouldn't consider those folk to be as "amateur" as the TV presenters...


That's my mistake.  Since there are so many storm chaser videos on YouTube, I fell guilty to assuming that this videographer and storm chaser was one of them.




> One of the first rules drilled into a would-be military officer (regardless of service branch) is the importance of at least appearing to remain cool, calm, and confident during any crisis situation.


I almost used the phrase "maintain his bearing" because of just that.  The directive to "maintain your military bearing" is ubiquitous in military training and service, but to leave out the "military" qualifier would have likely left several readers scratching their heads due to the ambiguity of the term "bearing."  _"Why would he need to 'maintain his bearing' when the tornado is straight ahead?  Wouldn't that run him straight into the funnel?"_  But you and I were obviously thinking alike when considering how one should act with a cool demeanor in situations like these.

----------


## Tydude

Rick isn't coming back because he just tweeted that he is back in OKC packing to move his family to Dallas Area

----------


## LocoAko

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/11/ma...anted=all&_r=0

----------


## kelroy55

> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/11/ma...anted=all&_r=0


Good story

----------


## SoonerDave

That is one awesomely written feature piece. In an era of blog-blurbs and content aimed for eighth-grade intellects, that was an old-fashioned piece of real feature writing. Very special.

----------


## venture

That was an amazing article. I agree with some of the commenters, considering all his contributions to the weather community overall...a medal of freedom award should be a given at some point.

----------


## adaniel

FWIW, the author of this article, Sam Anderson, wrote the Thunder-themed "Fairy Tale Rise" article for NYT Magazine back in 2012, and has temporarily moved to OKC to write a book about the city.

----------


## Dubya61

Very much enjoyed the article.
Liked his comment about Emily Sutton's chaser:



> He yelled at her again, more strenuously, to back up.


I suspect that his strenuous encouragement couldn't be repeated in a church.

----------


## Dustin

The story is featured on The New York Times - Breaking News, World News & Multimedia
Front page of the website!  Thats pretty cool.

----------


## soonerguru

> That was one of the best articles I've ever read.  I'm floored at the talent of this writer.


How cool that the New York Times is featuring such flattering, authentic content about OKC!

----------


## kevinpate

Not so sure Ms. Sutton would find her mentions all that flattering, but overall, yeah, nice kudos to Gary E and dang decent overall.

----------


## pw405

> FWIW, the author of this article, Sam Anderson, wrote the Thunder-themed "Fairy Tale Rise" article for NYT Magazine back in 2012, and has temporarily moved to OKC to write a book about the city.


How lucky we are to have him here to cover our city! Is he truly an out of stater that is drawn to OKCs rise, or does he have connections to the area?  

His article was honestly one of the best I have read in a long time.  To be quite honest, I've had very few, if any, responses to any form of literature that brought about such an emotional reaction as his article did.

----------


## Tydude

kellyogle: Gary @garyeOK will be back the week after next for a few days, but it was emotional tonight watching his last "FRIDAY NIGHT IN THE BIGTOWN".

----------


## OSUMom

> kellyogle: Gary @garyeOK will be back the week after next for a few days, but it was emotional tonight watching his last "FRIDAY NIGHT IN THE BIGTOWN".



I thought he wasn't retiring until Aug 30th!

----------


## Tydude

> I thought he wasn't retiring until Aug 30th!


Something is happening behind the scene at News 9

----------


## kevinpate

perhaps as simple as a summer vacation?

----------


## venture

> perhaps as simple as a summer vacation?


Pfft. That doesn't make for good gossip!

----------


## kevinpate

> Pfft. That doesn't make for good gossip!


When yer right, yer right.

----------


## Tydude

Everyone it looks like Gary Last day on the air will be Wednesday Night

----------


## Prunepicker

Really?  I haven't had that impression.  Does anyone really know 
what's going on?  I'm going to investigate this.

----------


## Prunepicker

Here's a link to his new position.

Click

I must say that he over dramatized what was happening at the 
moment of any storm.  However, he was always in line with the 
political corruptness at the moment, i.e. nothing is happening but 
I need to scare you into believing that some is happening.

I hope he'll still be around for "I'll keep your advised" humor and 
entertainment.

----------


## soonerguru

Well kudos to the New York Times for writing the best piece ever on Gary England, and just in time for his retirement.

----------


## Tydude

tornadopayne: Every newscast @NEWS9 tomorrow will reflect @garyeOK 's amazing 41 years at @NEWS9. His dedication/contribution to  Okla. is unprecedented.

----------


## MWCGuy

I can't help but, think that Gary is leaving because he is more or less fed up with the way weather coverage has to be delivered in today's world. I think this last storm season did him in and he may feel like he and his profession put more lives in danger than it saved. It was just a short time ago when he talked as if he would never leave his post until they wheeled him out on a stretcher and delivered him to the mortuary.

I am probably wrong but, I get the feeling he tried to resign and walk away and Griffin was scared he wold go elsewhere or start his own web based company people could follow online. Therefore, they created a position where he could still enjoy his passion and stay a part of Griffin. 

Had he just simply decided "Hey, it's time to hang it up and retire." He would have just simply retired and walked away from Griffin and the weather business all together. Let's face it the man probably has enough money were he could live a cushy life until God called him home.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I can't help but, think that Gary is leaving because he is more or less 
> fed up with the way weather coverage has to be delivered in today's 
> world. I think this last storm season did him in and he may feel like 
> he and his profession put more lives in danger than it saved.


You may be on to something.  A few 'storms' were blown out of 
proportion, too.  The thought that we need sensationalism is 
just wrong.

----------


## MWCGuy

I still can't believe David Payne took his place of all people. I remember hearing Gary say on air a few years back. "Every thing is okay with this storm folks stay with us we will get you through this. There is nothing going on that requires people to get all worked up yelling at each other." 

It was a clear jab at Payne and Morgan because, I was flipping back and fourth at all three channels on that particular storm. They were the only ones carrying on like that. 

Fox 25 was not on the air and Rick Mitchell was as cool as a cucumber. In fact Mitchell, made it a point to cut his chaser's off when they started getting hyper. One night he told one of them bluntly, "We don't need the excitement, take a moment and we will be back with you." He did not go back, to that chaser he stayed with Chris Lee who had a calm head and was conveying information as if it were 95 and sunny outside and he was getting hit by hail and straight winds.

I think the only reason why Payne got the job is he was already used to being pegged out like a runaway weed eater during storm coverage so he was a perfect fit. Not to mention he had a loyal following at KFOR.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I still can't believe David Payne took his place of all people... etc...


What's the line?  Is it "Bingo!  We have a winner!"

Four drops of water just hit my windshield at SW 29th and May. The 
Pollo Regio roach coach isn't evacuating, because nothing is really 
happening, but we may have an F10 on our hands.

Seek shelter now!  Seek shelter now!

----------


## kevinpate

I'll miss Gary E.  Not a fan of Payne.  Fortunately, there's venture79 and OKCtalk. As for the few bad storm days that Norman sees from time to time, made it this far so can't really complain.

----------


## Tydude

This is from Kelly Ogle Facebook page just letting everyone know what is going to happen over at News 9 once Gary Step down 
https://www.facebook.com/KellyOgleNe...42072005848169



> Just to clarify:
> David Payne is taking over as News9's Chief Meteorologist, and his storm chasing days are pretty much over.. David will be the man in charge in the News9 Weather Center. 
> And he brings a very unique insight to the position.
> David has seen, by far, more tornadoes UP CLOSE than any other Chief Meteorologist in Oklahoma and probably the entire nation.
> He shares Gary's passion for Oklahoma Weather, and Gary's commitment to keep us all safe.

----------


## Dustin

> This is from Kelly Ogle Facebook page just letting everyone know what is going to happen over at News 9 once Gary Step down 
> https://www.facebook.com/KellyOgleNe...42072005848169


We all saw this coming.  I would much rather prefer Michael Armstrong as chief meteorologist because his coverage during May 20th was excellent.  Nothing against David and I'm sure he is happy to take it and will be a wonderful chief.  I just feel he won't be as happy.  He belongs on the road chasing tornadoes!

----------


## SoonerDave

> I'll miss Gary E.  Not a fan of Payne.  Fortunately, there's venture79 and OKCtalk. As for the few bad storm days that Norman sees from time to time, made it this far so can't really complain.


Without exaggerating a bit, Venture here and in his Virtual Weather War Room  :Smile:  was easily 20 minutes ahead of most other media in analyzing and reporting things as they were happening. Even in the events of those days leading up to the storms, I was able to relay info (prelim watch info, svr outlooks, things like that) to a local disaster prep person who later advised me I was easily 15-20 minutes ahead of their sources, and wondered how I did it  :Smile: 

Think we're seeing the leading edge benefits of new media here.

----------


## ou48A

Thank you Mister Gary England.
Job well done!

----------


## Tydude

End of a Era good newscast tonight

----------


## zookeeper

Best of luck to Gary England. It will be very different without Gary during severe weather. I wish him nothing but good things.

----------


## venture

Good send off tonight, even though he'll still be around. Would have really liked to see some of the old gang back, but that probably all happened off camera earlier today.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Man, it will be so weird turning on the TV with the sirens going and not hearing Gary England, and I'm only 19! Can't imagine what it is like for people who have been around since he started.

When I was little, I was really interested in meteorology and wanted to become a forecaster for News9 really bad, and luckily had the pleasure to meet Gary England and Jed Castles. Gary England will be missed and he served a great purpose.

said it before and I'll say it again, I really wish Michael Armstrong would be the chief meteorologist there

----------


## Mel

Goodbye Mr. England, you will be missed.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Not sure if this has been shown yet.

----------


## Dustin

So... Gary will be on the Colbert Report on Wednesday.  Set your DVR's!

https://twitter.com/garyeOK/status/374332598857637889

----------


## venture

Reminder tonight is the night Gary will be on Colbert. Should be entertaining.  :Smile:

----------


## Mel

It's starting!

----------


## Mel

First time I have ever watched this show. I am tragically unhip. I would have enjoyed more Gary and less plastic parakeet.

----------


## venture

> First time I have ever watched this show. I am tragically unhip. I would have enjoyed more Gary and less plastic parakeet.


You are missing out if this is the first time.  :Smile:   Tonight's show was pretty blah overall. Much better when he does is "The Word", "The Threatdown", and other segments.

Overall good appearance for Gary. Felt it went pretty well and Gary kept up with Stephen's humor.

----------


## Mel

Gary did very well for what little time he was given. I will try and catch this show a little more often. First impressions are not always the best of anything. Except maybe a bear attack.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> First time I have ever watched this show. I am tragically unhip. I would have enjoyed more Gary and less plastic parakeet.


First for me also, and probably also the last. I enjoy humor when it's done well, as in "That Was The Week That Was" or "Laugh-In" but the Perfect Polly routine reminded me of Monty Python's dead parrot only much less funny...

However, Tom Lehrer quit doing his satirical act because, he said, it had become impossible to tell the difference from real life. I guess that's what happened to real humor, too.

----------


## venture

> Gary did very well for what little time he was given. I will try and catch this show a little more often. First impressions are not always the best of anything. *Except maybe a bear attack.*


Funny you should mention that...

ThreatDown - Global Erotic Extremism, Mini Muslims & Stripper Bears - The Colbert Report - 2013-01-08 - Video Clip | Comedy Central

ThreatDown - Apple Fan-Bears, Drunk Cars & Bears - The Colbert Report - 2012-10-10 - Video Clip | Comedy Central

----------


## kwhey

ALways something to do with bears lol

----------


## dankrutka

Quite a generation gap I suppose. I think Colbert is an absolute comic genius.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Quite a generation gap I suppose.


I don't think it's a generation gap, really.  It's more a matter of last night not being an example of Colbert's best work.  I thought Gary did well, but I was a little disappointed in Colbert.  I'm just guessing here, but the interview made me feel like maybe a producer had read the article about Gary in the New Yorker Magazine...found it interesting (It was)...and booked Gary for the show.  However, it appeared that Colbert had NOT read the article because most of his schtick with Gary was very superficial, which is unlike him.  Colbert just didn't seem all that prepared for the interview to me.

----------


## boscorama

Would that Gary had had a different national outlet. He did well, anyway.

----------


## Mel

OK. I am guessing the bombastic delivery is a parody of all talking head programs. I don't watch any of those. I promise I will try and watch a few times. Gary did deserve more time and a knowledgeable host.

----------


## venture

> OK. I am guessing the bombastic delivery is a parody of all talking head programs. I don't watch any of those. I promise I will try and watch a few times. Gary did deserve more time and a knowledgeable host.


Colbert is a parody of "Papa Bear" O'Reilly and a mix of the other loud mouths with TV shows. I too wish the segment was longer, but the interview segments are normally pretty short. Though the day before he gave the Archbishop a longer segment.

----------


## Mel

It might have just triggered my "National Media don't know s**t about Oklahoma" nerve. It felt like Gary got disrespected. I watch Chelsea Latly and most of the time it makes me laugh, when it doesn't go all left wingnut. I too would have stopped a subway to save some kittens though.

----------


## shriekingviolet

> It might have just triggered my "National Media don't know s**t about Oklahoma" nerve. It felt like Gary got disrespected.


I don't wouldn't take it as any disrespect to Gary or Oklahoma in general.   Colbert interviews in-character and since his character is self-obsessed, opinionated and ill-informed, the focus of the interviews is often as much on Colbert himself as it is the guest.  So when he says things that sound rude or ignorant, it's generally meant to be a statement about Stephen Colbert the character and not the guest.  The show's shtick is that it's a parody of shows of big media blowhards, and Stephen apes their worst habits (such as interrupting, talking over, and patronizing guests plus using the interview as an opportunity for self-aggrandizement) in his interviews.    And the guests do know this.  At least in the early days of the show (and maybe still now), Colbert always talked to the guests off-camera and let them know what to expect so that there weren't any hard feelings.  While Gary's interview wasn't the best one Colbert's ever given, I don't think he was treated any differently than most guests.

----------


## ou48A

I can't believe Gary lower him self so  much as to appear on such a trashy low intellect show as what Colbert has. 
 Gary is better than this and a hell of a lot smarter.

----------


## Jersey Boss

"Hey you kids, get off my TV"

----------


## kevinpate

> ... appear on such a trashy low intellect show as what Colbert has. 
>  ...


Given who Colbert mimics and makes fun of, that's actually some high praise right there.

----------


## Mel

> I don't wouldn't take it as any disrespect to Gary or Oklahoma in general.   Colbert interviews in-character and since his character is self-obsessed, opinionated and ill-informed, the focus of the interviews is often as much on Colbert himself as it is the guest.  So when he says things that sound rude or ignorant, it's generally meant to be a statement about Stephen Colbert the character and not the guest.  The show's shtick is that it's a parody of shows of big media blowhards, and Stephen apes their worst habits (such as interrupting, talking over, and patronizing guests plus using the interview as an opportunity for self-aggrandizement) in his interviews.    And the guests do know this.  At least in the early days of the show (and maybe still now), Colbert always talked to the guests off-camera and let them know what to expect so that there weren't any hard feelings.  While Gary's interview wasn't the best one Colbert's ever given, I don't think he was treated any differently than most guests.


If it's all part of the shtick and he gives them a heads up that's cool. Gary has keep his cool through a lot of stuff. Colbert was only about an EF-1.

----------


## CCOKC

Gary England was on Weekend Edition with Scott Simon on NPR this morning.  He was asked the same "why does anyone live in OKC?" question again.  He also described May 3 1999. Pretty good stuff.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Gary England was on Weekend Edition with Scott Simon on NPR 
> this morning.  He was asked the same "why does anyone live in 
> OKC?" question again.  He also described May 3 1999. Pretty 
> good stuff.


We live here because it's a great state.  A very great state.

----------


## Mel

One thing I found informative, amongst all the hoopalaa  was the way tornado alley slowly rotates through different states. I am not a WX junkie so it was news to me.

----------


## venture

> One thing I found informative, amongst all the hoopalaa  was the way tornado alley slowly rotates through different states. I am not a WX junkie so it was news to me.


You could argue that, but normally there are different "alleys" in the country. Damon posted about this on the KOCO blog a few years back. Here is a map of the general area of the various tornado alleys in the country. The main tornado alley is the season typically April - June, shift north the further you go in the season but back south in Oct-Nov. Dixie Alley is typically Jan-April. Hoosier Alley is normally May-July. Carolina Alley seems to be late fall and also through much of Winter early Spring.

----------


## MWCGuy

> Gary England was on Weekend Edition with Scott Simon on NPR this morning.  He was asked the same "why does anyone live in OKC?" question again.  He also described May 3 1999. Pretty good stuff.


I have heard that question asked about everywhere around the country. I was asked that question by people during my time in the military. My answer was always: Because that's were god planted me and that's what I came to know and love. There is no perfect place to live. Everywhere you go, there is a natural or manmade problem you have to deal with everyday, monthly or yearly.

My military career took me all over the country and quiet a few places in the world. When my tour was up, I came home. I could have stayed on the gulf coast. Re-Enlisted and went to the east coast or the west coast. I could have went overseas. However, I was ready for life outside the military and believe it or not Oklahoma is one of the best places to live in the world. We have four seasons that are perfectly balanced about the time you get tired of one type of weather, another one comes rolling in. Like now, I am sick of the heat and ready for cool temperatures of Fall. I know I don't have to wait long because in no more than a few weeks warm days and cool nights will be here to enjoy.

The only people that don't like Oklahoma are the folks who have never been here or have never lived anywhere else. When I say lived I'm talking more than just going to school or going on vacation in another part of the country. I am talking about having a residence, paying bills, working, playing for at least a year or longer.

We have it really good here, the cost of living is manageable, the afternoon and evening commute is great, the weather is usually nice and last but not least the people here are still decent to one another. Sure you have your people on the lunatic fringe but, they know better than to do bad things in public. People know Oklahomans will get involved and stop bad things from happening. Ex:  A group of people stopped a child abuse situation in a south side restaurant without batting an eye at it. Other cities people would have just continued eating their dinner and maybe call 911. These people followed the guy outside and blocked his car in until police arrived to arrest him and take the child into protective custody. 

Restaurant patrons hold man until Oklahoma City police arrive | News OK

----------


## venture

> We have four seasons that are perfectly balanced about the time you get tired of one type of weather, another one comes rolling in. Like now, I am sick of the heat and ready for cool temperatures of Fall. I know I don't have to wait long because in no more than a few weeks warm days and cool nights will be here to enjoy.


I guess it depends on your measure of perfectly balanced. Winter never really seems to get its fair share of time.  :Smile:

----------


## Anonymous.

> I guess it depends on your measure of perfectly balanced. Winter never really seems to get its fair share of time.



Looking forward to forecasting winter storms with you this season, V! Hopefully we get something after last winter's fiasco.

----------


## venture

> Looking forward to forecasting winter storms with you this season, V! Hopefully we get something after last winter's fiasco.


Indeed! I'm ready for a good ol' classic complex snow storm.

----------


## MWCGuy

> I guess it depends on your measure of perfectly balanced. Winter never really seems to get its fair share of time.


Over the last few years it hasn't but, I have lived here all but five years of the 38 years I have been alive. It seems like we are on a cycle. We will get several years of heavy winters, then several years of mild to light winters. I remember the early 2000's were snow years. In 2001 or 2002 if I recall right, we were hit with 4 winter storms. 1 in November, 1 December and 2 in January. The two in January produced pretty heavy snow fall. The others just dusted with sleet, snow and ice.

----------


## Tydude

David Payne is doing an great job as the Chief for News 9 so far

----------

